# Rendre son CV joli ...



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Février 2006)

la question peut sembler 'zarb .. mais comme ma vie étudiante bouge beaucoup, je me dis que je devrais sous peu faire une mise a jour de mon CV et pourquoi ne pas faire quelque chose de classe et pas trop banal .. niveau contenu (c'est bon) mais niveau 'gueule' ... *vous auriez des exemples originale et design (de cv pour un format papier) tout en restant utilisable* (école sup de co oblige ...)

bien à vous ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> la question peut sembler 'zarb .. mais comme ma vie étudiante bouge beaucoup, je me dis que je devrais sous peu faire une mise a jour de mon CV et pourquoi ne pas faire quelque chose de classe et pas trop banal .. niveau contenu (c'est bon) mais niveau 'gueule' ... *vous auriez des exemples originale et design (de cv pour un format papier) tout en restant utilisable* (école sup de co oblige ...)
> 
> bien à vous ..



Vers quel type d'entreprises cibles-tu ton CV ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Février 2006)

tout ce qui est banque d'affaire, d'investissment, de trading etc ..
mais un établissement formel ne veux pas dire que le cv ne peut pas etre original ..


----------



## Philippe (26 Février 2006)

dumbop84 tu peux regarder tes E-mails, je viens de t'envoyer un exemple de CV en pdf.


----------



## molgow (26 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qui est banque d'affaire, d'investissment, de trading etc ..
> mais un établissement formel ne veux pas dire que le cv ne peut pas etre original ..


Ouai mais c'est peut-être mieux quand même...  

Le milieu bancaire reste encore très formel. Exemple : le costume obligatoire dans la plupart des banques.

Enfin... le plus important est que ton CV te plaise et te corresponde.


_[Edit] ah ben c'était mon 5000e message 
_


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2006)

T'as qu'a y fout' des photos de morues à poil dedans...


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a y fout' des photos de morues à poil dedans...



 Et si c'est une femme pas vraiment gay qui le consulte ce fameux CV?


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

Hum juste comme ca:

1/ Mettre celibataire juste apres le numero de telephone.
2/ A defaut d'une photo à poil ne pas mettre celle ou tu descends les poubelles
3/ Si tu es belle et blonde met à la fin de ton cv que tu es souple et polyvalente...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a y fout' des photos de morues à poil dedans...


ah le bar .. faut toujours que tout parte en queue de morue justement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Et tu espérais quoi ? Un *vraie* réponse ?????


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

qui connait un magas' de costard beaux et pas cher sur lausanne pour mon entretien d'emploi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et tu espérais quoi ? Un *vraie* réponse ?????


Perso, rien que la question m'amuse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Ouais... chez Lazard, tu commences ton CV par "lève toi et marche" et je parie que ça passe...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

je me rappelle du même thread au ©ercle


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Ah merde... Pas moi  Comment se fesse ?


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

Affabulateur ! Tout le monde est à poil au cercle !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Ouais... :mouais: Mais encore ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... :mouais: Mais encore ?



bon ok, bande de floodeurs .., j'envoie un fichier .txt avec en plus OSX/Leap.A  

ps  : faudrait faire un bar pour les débbut de soirée (genre t'es frais) et un autre pour vous


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

C'est ça  Fait comme ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

ze CV


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Affabulateur ! Tout le monde est à poil au cercle !



Je me rappelle pas l'avoir vu, imagnus, au cercle.
Il était sous la table ???


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Ne parle pas des choses qui fâchent, tu sais très bien tous les problèmes qu'on a eu avec cette foutue table.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> la question peut sembler 'zarb .. mais comme ma vie étudiante bouge beaucoup, je me dis que je devrais sous peu faire une mise a jour de mon CV et pourquoi ne pas faire quelque chose de classe et pas trop banal .. niveau contenu (c'est bon) mais niveau 'gueule' ... *vous auriez des exemples originale et design (de cv pour un format papier) tout en restant utilisable* (école sup de co oblige ...)
> 
> bien à vous ..


OK, je suis diplômé en communication visuelle (école SUP) et mon CV je l'ai fait avec XPress. Tu peux le voir en version pdf:
http://www.ufopsi.com/downloads/pdf/curriculum_fr.pdf


----------



## naas (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qui est banque d'affaire, d'investissment, de trading etc ..
> mais un établissement formel ne veux pas dire que le cv ne peut pas etre original ..


Il te faut être classique pour ce genre d'emplois, rien d'autre car tu risques de ne pas passer au travers du filtre "forme"

mon conseil: envoie un cv classique en anglais et français si tu maîtrise les 2, cela fait son effet.

Mais non désolé rien de très original, ou alors un bande grise pour les titres et encore à la photocopieuse cela ne passe pas 

_ps: ce qui ne veux pas dire que je partage cet état d'esprit, mais c'est la réalité _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut être classique pour ce genre d'emplois, rien d'autre car tu risques de ne pas passer au travers du filtre "forme"
> 
> mon conseil: envoie un cv classique en anglais et français si tu maîtrise les 2, cela fait son effet.
> 
> ...


Pas tout à fait. 
Si la langue de travail pour le job est l'anglais, alors le CV doit être en Anglais. 
Si la langue de travail est le français, envoyer 2 CV au lieu d'un seul est superfétatoire, et même pénalisant.


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2006)

Vous aurez beau dire, vous aurez beau faire, le CV qui reste encore le plus efficace de nos jours est celui qui a les plus gros seins...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez beau dire, vous aurez beau faire, le CV qui reste encore le plus efficace de nos jours est celui qui a les plus gros seins...


Variable à corréler avec l'âge du porteur!


----------



## Jec (27 Février 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> OK, je suis diplômé en communication visuelle (école SUP) et mon CV je l'ai fait avec XPress. Tu peux le voir en version pdf:
> http://www.ufopsi.com/downloads/pdf/curriculum_fr.pdf



Ah l'ortho dans les CV ... juste pour dire ... allemand et non allemend.... la suite , pas checké !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> OK, je suis diplômé en communication visuelle (école SUP) et mon CV je l'ai fait avec XPress. Tu peux le voir en version pdf:
> http://www.ufopsi.com/downloads/pdf/curriculum_fr.pdf



deuxieme réponse intelligente .. merci michele .. rahhhh le bar ..

pour les autres    

sinon c'est vrai que si la langue de la boite est l'anglais on l'envoie en anglais ..  

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Bon ben t'as plus qu'à acheter une licence Quark


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle pas l'avoir vu, imagnus, au cercle.
> Il était sous la table ???



Je me rappelle plus de grand chose... C'était donc ça ce bruit de cannettes remuées sous la table? Z'avez pas une aspirine? :rateau:


----------



## naas (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait.
> Si la langue de travail pour le job est l'anglais, alors le CV doit être en Anglais.
> Si la langue de travail est le français, envoyer 2 CV au lieu d'un seul est superfétatoire, et même pénalisant.


oui pour le premier point, par contre pour le deuxieme, si tu as une boite qui à ses ressources humaines aux us ou uk, c'est pratique car le cv en français pour le responsable de project/client et l'anglais pour les RH


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> oui biensur et si tu envoies à Goldman-Sachs tu écris en yiddish


pas con la reflexion .. ben non .. j'envoie en anglais .. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pas con la reflexion .. ben non .. j'envoie en anglais .. :rose:



Si c'est un CV pour postuler directement dans une boîte aux US attention : pas de photo, pas d'âge ni d'informations type "marié" "célibataire" etc.
Si cela reste en France, pour une boîte anglo-saxonne, je le ferais en français, avec mention de l'anglais "courant". Et il y a des chances pour que tu aies un entretien en anglais.


----------



## iota (27 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> OK, je suis diplômé en communication visuelle (école SUP) et mon CV je l'ai fait avec XPress. Tu peux le voir en version pdf:
> http://www.ufopsi.com/downloads/pdf/curriculum_fr.pdf


Quelques remarques... 
Allemend à la place d'Allemand (ça a déjà été dit).

-Pour les langues, indiquer le niveau comme tu le fais (bon, très bon) n'est pas vraiment parlant, préciser plutôt ton niveau comme suit : _Niveau Scolaire, Langue Maternelle, Courant, Technique_...

-Ajoute des mots clés en gras, qui accrocheront l'oeil et permettront une lecture rapide (en diagonale) plus aisée.

-Aller à l'essentiel, être court, concis et précis. Par exemple, pour _"Dessin d'interface sous ordinateur de poche pour imaginer un guide mobile pour le touriste sur et autour du Mont San Giorgio, à la découverte de ses trésors géologiques, naturels et artistiques"_. C'est un CV, pas une brochure pour une agence de voyage 

-Le CV sur 2 pages, ça le fait moyen aussi 

-Pour les formations, commence à partir du bac (ce que tu as fait avant n'a pas grand intérêt).

-Pour les compétences informatique, "très bonne connaissance de la plateforme Apple" ne veut pas dire grand chose. Tu maîtrises le système (en temps qu'utilisateur) ? Tu es un développeur confirmé ?...
Il faut être précis.

-Sinon, indique ton âge et pas la date de naissance ou les deux (ça évite à la personne qui lit ton CV de devoir calculer et prouve que tu mets ton CV à jour).

@+
iota


----------



## naas (27 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a y fout' des photos de morues à poil dedans...


Les morues ont des ecailles


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> rahhhh le bar ..
> 
> pour les autres



Si tu insistes je peux déplacer ici:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> -Pour les formations, commence à partir du bac (ce que tu as fait avant n'a pas grand intérêt).
> @+
> iota



t'es fou ... mon primaire c'est le meilleur de france ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2006)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> OK, je suis diplômé en communication visuelle (école SUP) et mon CV je l'ai fait avec XPress. Tu peux le voir en version pdf:
> http://www.ufopsi.com/downloads/pdf/curriculum_fr.pdf



Très joli mais pour un boulot dans le commercial, je ne suis pas sûr que la présentation très "graphique" soit adaptée.


----------



## iota (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> t'es fou ... mon primaire c'est le meilleur de france ..


A part si tu as eu d'excellents résultats en empilage de cubes, ça sert à rien 

@+
iota


----------



## molgow (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Quelques remarques...
> Allemend à la place d'Allemand (ça a déjà été dit).
> 
> -Pour les langues, indiquer le niveau comme tu le fais (bon, très bon) n'est pas vraiment parlant, préciser plutôt ton niveau comme suit : _Niveau Scolaire, Langue Maternelle, Courant, Technique_...
> ...


Je partage également toutes ces remarques.
Surtout pour la formation, c'est beaucoup trop détaillé. Rudement dit : tout le monde s'en fout de ton école primaire! 
Les références ne sont pas utiles non plus. A donner plus tard si nécessaire. Le CV en deux pages bof, je désapprouve aussi.
Les langues aussi, j'ai aucune idée de ton niveau à travers ce que tu dis. Tu peux utiliser les niveaux européens (A1, A2, B1, B2, C1, C2) si tu sais ce que tu vaux. Si l'employeur ne les connaît pas, il s'intéressera et te posera la question ce qui te permettra de mieux le renseigner sur tes connaissances en langues qui semblent être bonnes.
Autrement, je pense aussi qu'il faille faire en sorte de relever des éléments importants. La manière de mettre toujours "rubrique : information" n'aide pas à une lecture fluide. 
Finalement, il manque pour moi quelque chose de très important à ton CV : qu'est-ce que tu cherches ??? Quel poste ? Quel boulot ? 

Autrement, si ça vous intéresse. Voilà mon CV. Il pourrait donner peut-être de l'inspiration à ceux qui n'ont pas de véritable expérience professionnelle.

N'oubliez pas que l'employeur doit voir tout de suite, ce que vous avez fait, ce que vous savez faire, ce que vous voulez faire ! Il n'y passera pas plus d'une minute si ça devient trop ennuyeux ou long à lire.


----------



## molgow (28 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, je pense aussi qu'il faille faire en sorte de relever des éléments importants. La manière de mettre toujours "rubrique : information" n'aide pas à une lecture fluide.



Ah et mets au moins le plus important en premier... 
Pour l'instant tu as l'ordre :
- date
- lieu
- titre du cours
Je dirais que l'ordre d'importance est exactement l'inverse. C'est pas très important quand tu l'as fait (à la limite l'année, mais le mois c'est pas une info pertinente). Le lieu déjà plus important, mais surtout le cours et ce que tu as appris qui est important.

J'oubliais encore une chose. La police d'écriture est un poil petite... il faut penser à tout ceux qui n'ont plus une très bonne vue


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2006)

coucou
Ahh le CV
j'en ai lu énormément ... et rangé la plupart dans la pile " non merci"

Pour ne pas tout reprendre

*d'accord avec iota et molgow
* un point sur lequel je suis en désaccord 
( molgow)



> Enfin... le plus important est que ton CV te plaise et te corresponde.


oui pour qu'il corresponde ( il doit refleter le candidat)
non pour te plaise
ce n'est pas l'essentiel
l'essentiel c'est qu'il interesse le lecteur EN FACE et lui donne ENVIE d'en savoir plus et d'enclencher un processus étape 2 
l'étape 2 c'est passer de la pile " non merci" à la pile " à relire" ( c'est rarement  directement " à contacter")
n'oubliez pas qu'à de rares exceptions près vous êtes en concurrence avc des gens tout aussi valables  ( du moins c'est la vision du recruteur en lisant les CV)
Le recruteur doit faire un choix
les seuls outils  d'informations
le CV et la lettre de motivation

Aussi , comme dans 90% des cas vous ne connaissez pas la personne qui lit
- faire dans la présentation sobre
 ( la fantaisie n'est pas toujours un plus sauf si elle rentre en compte pour un type de poste)

-présentation "vendeuse sans être racoleuse" 
mettre en avant les plus
 parcours , formation et , c'est important , ne pas sous estimer les expériences inhabituelles, car 80% des CV si les candidats sont logiques , correspondent au profil du poste 
 ce qui fera la difference c'est..la différence, les plus, le caractère qui transparait..la personne.

faire ressortir la personnalité
Souvent elle transparait un peu via le parcours mais on cherche aussi à avoir une idée de la personne derrière ces lignes
N'oubliez pas que c'est un membre d'équipe qui est à recruter , pas un robot.

-on est tous persuadé que son propre  CV est bon
Alors, en dehors du contexte économique,  pourquoi pas plus de réponses?
-
d'une manière générale  mettez vous " à la place" de la personne qui va lire en vous posant des questions
- CeCV correspond au poste ou pas?
n'hésitez pas à avoir 4 ou 5 CV differents , moduler selon type de profil recherché

-A quel type de personne  correspond ce CV 
( si vous pensez vraiment que c'est vous tant mieux , mais si y a un point qui cloche, des doutes , retravailler)
- Ce CV donne t il envie d'aller plus loin?

Au besoin je repasse plus tard , j'ai un RV


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2006)

Petite précision

Le CV n'est pas la personne  mais c'est son prospectus de vente

pour décrocher un RV il faut que ces quelques lignes ( peu , TRES peu de lignes )  soient bonnes

la moindre erreur et plouf ca part dans la pile " ne pas relire"

Alors 
presentation aérée , claire 
faire ressortir les points forts
et soyez vous même!
( mentir est difficile et ca ressortira un jour, avant ou après recrutement , inutile...)


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Quelques remarques...
> Allemend à la place d'Allemand (ça a déjà été dit).


Merci 1000 fois!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez beau dire, vous aurez beau faire, le CV qui reste encore le plus efficace de nos jours est celui qui a les plus gros seins...



Oui, mais le népotisme et autres ficelles du même type, c'est tout de même pas mal non plus


----------

